# The Way I Interpet Socionics



## ChrisFergusonFl (Jul 8, 2017)

Complete relationship chart between psychological ("personality") types

Idn = Reporting
Dlt = Protection
Act = Interviewing
Mrr = Listening

Lkl = Logic
Sdl = Emailing
Cmp = Socializing
Ill = Decisions

Cnt = Data
Cnf = Ears
Ego = Waiting
Qid = Safety

Bn = Detailed
Sp = Fun

By the way, I unintentionally misspelled a word in the title of this thread, can a staff member people please fix it?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

ChrisFergusonFl said:


> Cnf = Ears
> Sp = Fun


Do you have any reasoning for these? (which I think are conflicting and supervision)


----------



## ChrisFergusonFl (Jul 8, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> Do you have any reasoning for these? (which I think are conflicting and supervision)


I find Supervision relations to be the most fun, and Conflicting ones to be two people who hear the same things, but can't develop plans of action regarding them.

Two people who are Conflict to each other sound the same on the phone.

You have the most fun at yearly events with someone who is your Socionics Supervisor or Supervisee.


----------

